# 2012 Cervelo s2 for sale located in northern jersey



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct place to be posting this.

But helping a friend of mine sell his (original owner) 2012 Cervelo s2. 
Located in Northern Jersey


- Black/Red/White colorways.
- size 51
- selling just the frame, fork, and seatpost only. 
- 1,200+/- miles on current frame.
- super clean. flawless condition. meticulous attention to detail. 

asking for $1,700 obo.

View attachment 285225


Thanks!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

You suppose to use the classified section. The forum is for discussion.


----------

